

Yahoo Considers Buying Foursquare For ~$100 Million - taykh
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoo-considers-buying-foursquare-for-100-million-2010-4

======
jacquesm
Funny, they have properties that they let go to pot and are actively
destroying (as in shutting down vs selling them), and at the _same_ time are
in the market for buying new ones.

